# EN: of being



## lualua

Bonsoir à vous !

Parfois, je croise dans des textes « of being ». J'ai pleins de petites phrases telles que :

Tired *of being* sorry
*Fatigué d'être désolé*

Woman hospitalized after* being* crush by car
*Une femme hospitalisée après s'être écrasée en voiture.*

The unbearable lightness *of being*
L'insupportable légèreté d'être

The pleasure *of being* Him
Le plaisir d'être lui.

Show me the meanings *of being* lonely
Montre moi le sens d'être solitaire/seul

Et il y en a plein d'autres je suppose ^^

Et j'aimerais savoir comment peut-on se servir de ce *of being*, que je n'ai jamais placé dans une phrase depuis que je fais de l'anglais. Quand, comment l'utilise t'on ?

Merci pour votre aide !
Have a nice one !


----------



## Lsmid

My grammar is not great but I think being shows it is in the passive and often indicates the state that a person is in or shows that something is being done to them? It's hard to explain, sorry thats probably not a great help!


----------



## Cath.S.

Tu peux l'employer quasiment à coup sûr dans toutes les phrases où tu dirais_ d'être_ en français. Cela marche également _souvent _avec les autres verbes :
Ex.
J'en ai assez de travaill*er *le samedi
I'm tired of work*ing* Saturdays.


----------



## snoopylvr

'Being' is also used to describe behavior or actions.
You are being silly.
He was not being careful.

the 'of' follows a noun
The thought of being outside


----------



## lualua

Merci Cath S

Et, est-ce que ça marche aussi si on dit : I am tired to work Saturdays.

C'est la même chose ?

Un autre exemple de Snoopylvr :

The thought of being outside

==> La pensée de l'au delà ?

Donc ça ne se traduit par de ou d'être.

Pourrais-je avoir d'autres exemples s'il vous plaît, pour bien que ça soit imprimé dans ma tête.

_______________


Quant à Being tout court, je comprends mais ça reste assez vague.

Car on pourrait dire par exemple :

This child is very nice with me

mais aussi

This child is being very nice with me.

Les deux peuvent s'utiliser comme on veut alors ?


Merci pour votre aide si précieuse...


----------



## Cath.S.

Je pense que _I'm tired to work_ est possible, mais pas aussi courant que _of working_.



> The thought of being outside
> 
> ==> La pensée de l'au delà ?


Cette traduction n'est pas correcte, du moins je ne vois rien qui la justifie. Hors contexte, je rendrais cela _par la pensée/l'idée *de se trouver/d'être *dehors/à l'extérieur._


----------



## dasubergeek

Il n'y a pas de locution française qui exprime le sens du mot anglais "being".

Souvent, ça indique un état continu, un peu comme l'imparfait, mais au présent. Je le traduis souvent par "être en train d'être".

_You are rude_ = tu es grossier
_You are being rude_ = tu es en train d'être grossier

Parfois, ça indique le passif et je le traduis par "se faire X" ou "on X": 
_
The car is crushing him_ = la voiture l'écrase
_He is being crushed by the car_ = il se fait écraser par la voiture.
_The executives are summoning you_ = les cadres vous convoquent
_You are being summoned_ = on vous convoque


Quant à votre exemple du "being" tout court, il y a des nuances là-bas :
_
The child is very nice to me_ est plus général (l'enfant a l'habitude d'être gentil).
_
The child is being very nice to me _exprime une action immédiate ou particulière (l'enfant est en train d'être gentil). On emploierait being aussi pour signaler un contraire (hier soir il a été grossier, mais ce matin il est gentil).


----------



## Sara Natasha

lualua said:


> Et, est-ce que ça marche aussi si on dit : I am tired to work Saturdays.
> ..



En anglais américain, on ne peut pas dire ça. On peut dire _I am tired of working Saturdays_ (j'en ai marre de travailler le samedi) ou _I am too tired to work Saturdays_ (je suis trop fatigué à travailler le samedi).


----------



## lualua

dasubergeek said:


> On emploierait being aussi pour signaler un contraire (hier soir il a été grossier, mais ce matin il est gentil).



Merci beaucoup, c'est vraiment plus clair là, ça va beaucoup mieux maintenant.

Par exemple, pour votre dernière phrase :

_hier soir il a été grossier, mais ce matin il est gentil
= Last night he was being rude, but this morning he is being nice._

_Ce serait ça ?_

et j'ai trouvé ceci :

_the joys of being on the radio 
= les joies d'être entrain d'être à la radio._

Mais j'ai vu qu'on ne peut pas la tourner en _to be_ idem pour la phrase_ tired of being_, on ne peut pas dire _to be_.

Savez-vous si il y a d'autres exceptions ?
Merci encore__


----------



## dasubergeek

C'est bien possible, s'il y a eu plusieurs actes grossiers (ex.: il s'est léché les doigts et ensuite il les a trempés dans son verre à eau) et plusieurs actes polis le lendemain. S'il ne s'agit que d'un acte grossier, il vaudrait mieux sauter le "being". ("Last night he was rude to me; this morning he is being nice [so far].")

Impossible de vous le décrire sans un accent belge... ("Hier soir il m'a été grossier une fois [fieu].")


----------



## lualua

D'accord, donc _He was rude_ parceque il a commis un acte grossier. Mais si on reviendrait en arrière, le soir ou l'enfant était méchant avec moi, là on dirait _He is being rude,_ parceque actuellement c'est un goujat.

Are you agreed ?


----------



## jann

On s'éloigne un peu de la question d'origine, il me semble. 

Il y a une différence assez importante entre _being_ tout court et _[forme conjuguée du verb to be + being]_.  La question d'origine portait sur _being _tout  court, mot qui remplit effectivement plusieurs fonctions grammaticales  pour lesquelles il faut diverse structures en français.  Mais _[forme conjuguée du verb to be + being]_ n'est autre que la conjugaison de _to be_ à un temps progressif/continu.  Le present progressive/continuous de n'importe quel verbe (V) se forme avec _[to be conjugué au présent simple + Ving]_.   En changeant le temps de _to be_, vous passez du present continuous au e.g., past continuous pour le verbe V qui apparaît dans la conjugaison sous la forme _Ving_.

Or il n'y a pas temps continu en français.  L'emploi des temps continus  en anglais fait déjà l'objet de nombreux fils sur nos forums.  C'est  assez compliqué sans tout mélanger  ; pour ce fil, laissons donc tous  les _is/are/was being _et tenons-nous plutôt à _being_ tout court ! 

_Being_

(n.) : synonyme pour "existence" / The unbearable lightness of being.
(n.) : le mot pour un être humain/animal/etc. / He's a gentle being.  That's why I trust him.

(participe présent employé comme gerund = forme nominale) : l'activité  d'être.  Peut être modifié par un adjectif ou par un autre attribut du  sujet qui indique ce qu'on est ou comment on est.  Correspond à  l'infinitif "être" en français.  / Tired of being sorry; The pleasure of  being him; The meaning of being lonely; The joys of being on the radio.

(participe présent employé comme une forme verbale) : une action en  cours.  Correspond au participé présent "étant" en français / Being in  great pain, I fainted. 

L'exemple avec _after being crush*ed* by a car_ ("après avoir  été écrasé par une voiture") suit ce dernier modèle, mais il est mal  écrit parce qu'il ne respect pas la concordance des temps.  On devrait  dire _after having been crushed_.  Cela dit, la concordance des  temps est moins stricte en anglais qu'en français... et là, jai  l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un titre dans un journal, où on a tendance à économiser des mots.


----------



## lualua

jann said:


> L'exemple avec _after being crush*ed* by a car_ ("après avoir été écrasé par une voiture") suit ce dernier modèle, mais il est mal écrit parce qu'il ne respect pas la concordance des temps. On devrait dire _after having been crushed_. Cela dit, la concordance des temps est moins stricte en anglais qu'en français... et là, jai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un titre dans un journal, où on a
> tendance à économiser des mots.


 
Merci Jann, c'est exactement cela, j'ai vu ce titre sur google Actualité, alors je l'ai pris .

Donc ce "avoir été" on peut le retrouvé lorsqu'il est devant after ou bien before, ou bien Being tout seul comme par exemple :

_Having been a Londonner for the last 10 years, I have never seen something like that._

=>Etant un londonnien depuis 10 ans je n'ai jamais vu quelque chose comme cela.

ou encore un autre exemple :

_You have to allow for the train *being* late or not working._
=>Vous devez prévoir que le train *soit* en retard ou en panne

Là par exemple pour quoi ce n'est pas to be late?

bien que ça sonne pas très bien, c'est vrai. Mais on pourrait dire to be quand même ?

Thank you very much for your explanations...


----------



## jann

lualua said:


> Donc ce "avoir été" on peut le retrouvé lorsqu'il est devant after ou bien before, ou bien Being tout seul comme par exemple :
> 
> _Having been a Londonner for the last 10 years, I have never seen something like that._
> =>Etant un londonnien depuis 10 ans je n'ai jamais vu quelque chose comme cela.


En effet, l'idée de "depuis" nous impose un aspect _perfect_ en anglais, alors que vous employez le présent simple en français. Comparez : 

_I am a Londoner, so I know the city well. --> *Being* a Londoner, I know the city well.
I have been a Londoner for the last 10yrs, so I know the city well. --> *Having been* a Londoner for the last 10yrs...  _

Les deux me semblent faire partie de la dernière catégorie, avec le _present participle_ ou alors le _perfect participle_ pour indiquer l'action.



> _You have to allow for the train *being* late or not working._
> =>Vous devez prévoir que le train *soit* en retard ou en panne
> 
> Là par exemple pour quoi ce n'est pas to be late?


_To allow (for) X to be late_ = permettre à X d'être en retard, faire en sorte que X puisse être en retard.  Ce n'est pas l'idée que vous voulez exprimer.  Pour exprimer l'idée qu'il faut prévoir la possibilité de ce retard et agir convenablement, il vous faut _to allow for + la chose (sous forme nominale) à prévoir.  

You have to allow for train delays.
You have to allow for the possibility that the train may be late.
__You have to allow for the train being late.

_Ici, je suppose que _being_ doit être un participe présent, mais à vrai dire, j'ai du mal à savoir si c'est un gerund ou un participe présent.  Quoi qu'il en soit, l'ensemble _train being late_ nous indique bien l'état qu'il faut prévoir (_being late_) et l'entité qui serait en retard (_the train_).  En fait, j'ai un gros doute : je me demande si on ne devrait pas écrire _allow for the train's being late_ (où _being_ serait bien un _gerund_).  Je suis sûr qu'on en a déjà parlé... sur le forum English Only si pas ici sur le forum Grammaire français-anglais.


----------



## Keith Bradford

jann said:


> ...je me demande si on ne devrait pas écrire _allow for the train's being late_ (où _being_ serait bien un _gerund_). Je suis sûr qu'on en a déjà parlé...


 
J'imagine bien qu'on en a parlé, et sans cesse - nous autre Brittaniques nous en avons marre depuis 50 ans (au moins, je parle pour moi-même).

A mon avis, en toute humilité D!!!) tu ferais mieux d'abandonner ce _*'s*_ à tout jamais. Pas un anglophone sur mille ne remarquera son absence, pas un sur dix mille ne vous la reprochera.


----------



## Oddmania

Il faut toujours un *V-ING *(que ce soit being, having, taking, getting, going, etc...) après une préposition (sauf to) ou un adverbe 

I'm tired of doing this...
I'm fed up with going there...
I'm afraid of becoming like blahblah... (je me demande si _I'm afraid to become_ ne serait pas correct, cependant)

Après, il est certain qu'il faut savoir s'il faut dire _the pleasure of doing _ou _the pleasure to do_, _the way of doing, the way to do_, etc...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Avec _*afraid*_ il existe deux formes et deux sens :

_*I'm afraid of being ill*_ (= j'ai horreur de la maladie, les médecins etc.)
_*I'm afraid to be ill*_ (= je n'ose pas me déclarer malade, car mon patron pourrait me licencier)


----------

